# The Truth About Sen John McCain.......



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

*Part 1.*





*Part 2.*





*Part 3.*





*Part 4.*





*Part 5.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

*The TRUTH needs to be EXPOSED about John McCain......*

*No Free Pass for a Crook just because you Died...!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

http://www.jag.navy.mil/library/investigations/USS FORRESTAL FIRE 12 AUG 69 PT 1.pdf

*Who is " b-6 "......*


----------

